# It's pretty damn hot



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey, Muley! How's it looking up in your area for Wednesday? Says we could get some nasty shit, maybe, here.

OH, yeah, and the 100 degree temps today, not counting the heat index...



> *Hazardous Weather Outlook*
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOKNATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE STATE COLLEGE PA455 AM EDT TUE JUL 17 2012PAZ036-056-057-059-063>066-180900-FRANKLIN-PERRY-DAUPHIN-LEBANON-CUMBERLAND-ADAMS-YORK-LANCASTER-455 AM EDT TUE JUL 17 2012...HEAT ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM NOON TODAY TO 7 PM EDT THISEVENING...THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA..DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TOWEATHER.GOV/STATECOLLEGE ON THE INTERNET FOR MOREINFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.   HEAT ADVISORY..DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...WEDNESDAY THROUGH MONDAY.THE HEAT ADVISORY MAY NEED TO BE EXTENDED INTO WEDNESDAY..WITHVERY HOT AND HUMID CONDITIONS EXPECTED TO PERSIST.THERE IS A SLIGHT RISK FOR SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WEDNESDAYAFTERNOON AND EVENING...AS A COLD FRONT DROPS SOUTHWARD FROM NEWYORK STATE..SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...SPOTTER ACTIVATION MAY BE NEEDED ON WEDNESDAY.$$MS


----------



## muleman RIP

Calling for 95 and thunderstorms today. More storms for tomorrow possible.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Good! Hope it gives you the rain like we got over the weekend


----------



## 300 H and H

I think we made it to 100 here today. It was more like 120 in the corn bin we're emptying. Crops really hurting for rain here as well. Chances the next two nights. Good lord I pray we get some relief....

A bad hail storm would be good too for insurance purposes...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hot as blazes here the past day and today. Storm system should gie us a little cooldown though. Still watching what they are calling for here. Don't see much of anything happeneing till about 5pm.


----------



## muleman RIP

We are only at 86 but with 66% humidity it feels worse or I am just getting so wore out from this heat. Slight chance of showers but on radar it all looks like it is in the middle of Pa.


----------



## bczoom

Over 100 here yesterday.  Rain is blossoming all over our area but has missed us so far.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

One nasty line tracking through southern PA right now.


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Over 100 here yesterday.  Rain is blossoming all over our area but has missed us so far.



So far the rain has missed us to . We're under a severe storm warning ,and it has gotten pretty dark with the wind dropping to nothing ,so maybe we'll get a bit of rain.


----------



## muleman RIP

Meh! It is all staying south of the border  AGAIN! Looks like Rusty is about to get hammered and maybe you folks around the Burgh. We sure have had it all around us and yet it is super dry right here. All open burning is banned statewide till Oct. Highway crews are excavating rock out of the dry creekbeds to crush later. The water is so low they are running the dump trucks right down the creeks.


----------



## tiredretired

Most of the thunderbumpers went north and south of us.  We got less than a quarter inch of rain.  Supposed to cool down after today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Meh! It is all staying south of the border AGAIN! Looks like Rusty is about to get hammered and maybe you folks around the Burgh. We sure have had it all around us and yet it is super dry right here. All open burning is banned statewide till Oct. Highway crews are excavating rock out of the dry creekbeds to crush later. The water is so low they are running the dump trucks right down the creeks.


 Burgh lready got hammered today and will probably get more. We are getting it now.


----------



## FrancSevin

Those of us who have been on the planet for a while, and still have a working memory, remember worse. Not only was it hotter,for longer, the only AC was at the local Movie theaters.

Even the rich did not have AC in their cars. Only a very few had it in their homes. In truth, life was slower and simpler then but 117F was still very hot.

Deadly so.

*History Tells Us the Heat Could Be Worse*

*Travis Zimpfer*

*July 25, 2011 1:41 PM*








*Filed under*

Features, Heat, News, Syndicated Local 
*Related tags*

heat records, Heat Wave of 1954, Highest low temperature, highest temperature ever in Illinois, highest temperature ever in Missouri, Kevin Grady, Midwestern Regional Climate Center, Nancy Wescott, National Weather Service, Tom Spriggs 

*ST. LOUIS, Mo. (KMOX)* – With over six days breaking the 100 degree mark this July, St. Louis has been a sticky, sweltering city.
But the heat wave of 2011 is nothing compared to the heat wave of 1954.
On July 14th of that year, the mercury hit 117 degrees in East St. Louis. That’s the hottest temperature ever recorded in Illinois. On the same day, Union, Missouri and Warsaw, Missouri beat that by one degree, also setting the record high temp in this state. All of those tempeatures were taken _in the shade_.
From the end of June to the beginning of September, there were 22 days that were hotter than 100 degrees, and the weather took its toll on people. 
“Through 18 July 1954, 137 deaths were attributed to the heat in Missouri and 47 deaths in Kansas,” according to a report by Nancy Wescott and Kevin Grady of the Midwestern Regional Climate Center.
It also did some outrageous stuff to infrastructure across the Midwest: “The extreme heat was responsible for such things as contorted railroad tracks caused by expanding rails in Kansas . . . 50 instances of streets buckling . . . and a Kansas City weather beacon [malfunctioned] and forecast[ed] snow.” 
That’s not to say 2011 isn’t a hot summer. This year has seen a few broken records of its own, including the highest low temperature for a day.
“We’ve been struggling big time to get below 80 degrees each morning in many areas, and those have been setting some records, Tom Spriggs, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service, said. 
“We’re not cooling off at night. The high temperatures during the day are not too unusual, but the night time lows . . . have been extraordinary.”
Spriggs believes that urbanization could be a cause of this new phenomenon because concrete holds heat in better than plant life, and there’s been a lot of development in the area in the last 100 years.
Fortunately, we won’t have a record setting day today; there will be a slight break in the heat, but Spriggs says it’s not going to be much of one.
“We’re still going to be looking at highs in the low 90s,” he says. “The heat index today is probably going to be topping out at around a hundred or a little over a hundred. If you want to call it a break, so be it.”
And there won’t be a whole lot of relief soon either. Temperatures will rise this week; on Wednesday, we might see another hundred degree day, and we could also hit the triple digit mark on Thursday when the extended excessive heat warning that’s blanketed the Metro Area for the last two weeks is set to expire.
“We’re not really out of this heat wave yet,” Spriggs says. “Just don’t let your guard down.”
Because who knows when we could see another hot summer like 1954.

DURING THIS CRISIS, THE EVENT WAS COMPARED TO THE GREAT DUST BOWL WHICH WAS ,AT THE TIME, CONSIDERED TO HAVE BEEN WORSE

FOR THOSE WHO CARE, THE GLOBAL WARMING HOCKEY STICK HYSTERIA DID NOT START UNTIL THE LATE 80'S.


----------



## bczoom

Doesn't look good for Nixon or Muley.

I have one more cell headed my way.  If it misses, there's nothing else on the radar for me. 

We got some rain last Sunday (2 rains of 20 minutes each) but it was all dried up by Monday.  Tomatoes are getting some bottom rot from the drought.


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Doesn't look good for Nixon or Muley.



Well the cell I was talking about earlier missed . Seems like we may have another cell head this way as  it's getting darker.


----------



## bczoom

That cell heading toward me split apart so we didn't get anything.

I don't see anything for you, Muley or myself for the rest of the day.


----------



## muleman RIP

All staying south of us.


----------



## mak2

We had some storms this after noon.  Temp down to 82F, I am looking for a jacket, seems to be a bit chilly.


----------



## Cowboy

Yup its a lil warm here too, still 94 degrees at damn near 10 pm with no releif in sight for quite awhile & not a drop of moisture for 32 days. 

 We have been without AC since monday around 6 pm due to other problems not weather related, (long story) but alls well now its damn near a chilly 87 degrees in the house since i got things "semi" back in order.  

 HEAT ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM CDT SUNDAY... 
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WICHITA HAS ISSUED A HEAT ADVISORY... WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 7 PM CDT SUNDAY. 
* TEMPERATURE... HEAT INDICES ARE EXPECTED TO CLIMB TO AROUND 105 DEGREES OR HIGHER EACH AFTERNOON AND EVENING THROUGH THE REMAINDER OF THE WEEK AND AND WEEKEND.  HEAT WAVE CONTINUES... 
.AN UPPER LEVEL RIDGE OF HIGH PRESSURE IS EXPECTED TO REMAIN ANCHORED ACROSS THE CENTRAL PLAINS THROUGH THE UPCOMING WEEK RESULTING EXCESSIVE HEAT ACROSS THE CENTRAL PLAINS STATES.


----------



## muleman RIP

We are supposed to cool down for Friday, Saturday and then start heating up till next Wed.  My fresh seeded clover is starting to burn now and if we don't get rain I will lose a bunch of it. We walked it tonight trying to decide if we should try to cut the late rye that jumped up after the first cutting. Not looking good for more hay right now. The army worms really did a number on some of the big dairy guy's alfalfa. Acres and acres of nothing but stem left. 2 different guys asked about cutting mine if it comes back as they are way behind on baleage for the year. I sure would not want to be keeping cows this winter with hay yields down and grain prices set to skyrocket.


----------



## tiredretired

Not trying to rub it in Cowboy but after the cold front came through here the temps dropped like a rock.  55 degrees right now at 11 O'clock.  Great sleeping weather.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Not trying to rub it in Cowboy but after the cold front came through here the temps dropped like a rock. 55 degrees right now at 11 O'clock. Great sleeping weather.


 
96F here is St Louis tonite.  Your cruelty knows no bounds Butch.


----------



## pirate_girl

The heat mixed with the humidity was oppressive today.
Even though our facility is air conditioned, we have to keep the temp around 74/76 for the patients and residents.
Once you walk in from outside, it's a relief.
Once inside for a couple of hours, it's comfortable, but certainly not cool.. especially when you get to running up and down halls or being paged over to the assisted living center (long jog) because someone has fallen and you're the nurse chosen to take those responsibilities for the day.

We had some pretty nasty storms in the area today.
Went around us here.. some folks got a pretty decent downpour.

94/80s humidity factor.

Right now it's 74 and still very muggy out there.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> Not trying to rub it in Cowboy but after the cold front came through here the temps dropped like a rock. 55 degrees right now at 11 O'clock. Great sleeping weather.


BRRRRRRRRRR!!!! Thats damn near to chilly for me TR, thats a perfect night time temp for the middle of winter though.  I'm glad to see some getting a break from the heat, and especialy those lucky enough to have had some moisture, i know it dont seem to do much good with the continued heat, but it beats the hell out of nothing.  

We lost all the grass in our pasture over the last week or so along with dozens of new trees, bushes, flowers and the only thing left in our garden that has not burnt up are the taters , melons and cantelope. The river that runs through the rear of our property is the lowest i have ever seen from the Farmers up north of us using it for irigation, its not even what i would call "flowing" anymore & has mostly become stagnate. 

I know lots of folks especially Farmers have it much worse in a lot of areas all over the US, but that dont take the "it really sucks for us" factor out of it being the second year in a row of going through the same thing.  Oh well at least i got our AC back up and running as long as our last well dont run dry, our heatpump/AC depends on groundwater for it to run . Forcast is for mid 100's for the next two weeks here, 107 for today.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Warm again today, but should be bringing more rain the next couple days. There is crabgrass growing in my yard, but hey, at least it's green.


----------



## bczoom

Nixon is about to get pounded on.  Keep your head low John/Jan!


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Nixon is about to get pounded on.  Keep your head low John/Jan!



Yep,came in pretty hard with a big gust front at first . But it's calmed down to a slow steady rain . I just hope it keeps up for a while .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nixon said:


> Yep,came in pretty hard with a big gust front at first . But it's calmed down to a slow steady rain . I just hope it keeps up for a while .


 
Guess that means it'll be here soon.


----------



## bczoom

Not too soon.  It has to go through Big Dog's area first.  Looks like it'll hit Muley as well.

We got a decent rain for about 10 minutes.  Drizzle now for another 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bczoom said:


> Not too soon. It has to go through Big Dog's area first. Looks like it'll hit Muley as well.
> 
> We got a decent rain for about 10 minutes. Drizzle now for another 20-30 minutes.


 
Soooo what you are saying is: Maybe Rusty should check the radar before opening his yap?  It's nowhere even near me


----------



## bczoom

Well, yea, but I didn't want to pick on you...


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> Well, yea, but I didn't want to pick on you...


Why not? It sure ain't here yet. I just finished bush hogging the pasture and along the lane. You know it is bad when the dust and chaff is flying like a cloud behind the tractor. 85 and muggy but supposed to cool down tonight and for the weekend. Sure hope the rain makes it to us.


----------



## bczoom

OK, Muley - you'll probably get a little.  Nothing more then enough to knock the dust down.

Rusty - Get ready... it's getting close.  Plan on it getting pretty intense for a few minutes so batten down the hatches, put the garbage cans away and strap down the grill.

It worked out that we had a nice rain for about an hour.  I'll take it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Just starting to drop a little bit now. Temp has dropped down to 77. Don't think we will get that much.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Was rainin pretty good at home a while ago, I drove into it on the way home from work. Nothing at work, though. Radar is down on NOAA, so I will see what WGAL radar looks like. Sunshiny right now and humid/sticky  blah


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Radar is clean right now over my house, but I see it off to the west heading in...


----------



## muleman RIP

We have not even gotten enough to make the porch wet. Looks green all over on radar but it ain't coming down.  Heavier bands are all around us.My Amish neighbor said the spring that comes out of my hill quit running Monday and he is having to pump from his well. Grass and weeds in the big creek are over 4ft. tall.


----------



## tiredretired

Looking great here but no rain in the immediate forecast.  Check out those lows!!  Great sleeping temps.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was down to 71 a couple of hours ago.. now it's back up to 81. grrrrr

Oh well, at least it's raining around here!


----------



## pirate_girl

yikes, watch it all you down in Kentucky.


----------



## tiredretired

I just learned how to do these screen shots on my mac.  Boy am I having fun.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

We are just about to get slammed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OK I'll play. We are a tad under the Y in York


----------



## tiredretired

The big view!!  This is so cool.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Welcome to the world of computers, TR


----------



## pirate_girl

Dang Butch, that casts a whole different view.
That front is riding smack dab over my area in Ohia! LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

And all that green ain't giving us much at all. At this rate it would have go for a week to make much difference.


----------



## pirate_girl

Radio just went off for severe storms in Jay Co Indiana.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah getting hit here now. Not as bad as it looked to be, far as I know (dish is out) the severe warning is expired. But it's raining pretty hard and my driveway is flooded (luckily the cars are parked on the incline) I'm goin ta bed and watch Dukes on DVR. Nite folks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good night Rusty.
Sleep well and give Lith and the furkids a hug.


----------



## muleman RIP

Still real light here. better than nothing.


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Welcome to the world of computers, TR



I'm starting to get the hang of these damn things.   I'm hitting the hay as well, got sheet rocking to do tomorrow.  Ahhhgg. 



pirate_girl said:


> Dang Butch, that casts a whole different view.
> That front is riding smack dab over my area in Ohia! LOL



Yup, sure gives a neat perspective.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pop up storms coming all through the night.
It can keep right on going south.. get!


----------



## muleman RIP

You and Gretchen will be up all night.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> You and Gretchen will be up all night.


Hmmph!!
Mr. Smarty Pants, it looks to be going south and heading out of Van Wert county!
However..
Yep, I should get to sleep around 6am.


----------



## muleman RIP

I just checked the outside temp and it is down to 59. Still slow steady rain.


----------



## mak2

Man, talk about spotty showers.  I was just out running an errand, I was sitting at a traffic light.  The next light  you could barely see due a heavy downpour.  Where I was sitting it wasnt raining, in my rearview mirror there was bright sunshine. I wish we would just have a good widespread couple of inches of rain, well actually 4 so the water ban will be lifted.


----------



## muleman RIP

We has steady light rain all night. It is slacking off right now but we should have showers all afternoon. Don't think we had a great amount but it all helps. This should help my pasture come back and maybe give the hay fields enough to get growing good again.


----------

